# Patrolman James Bennett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*James Bennett, Jr.*
Housing Authority of New Orleans Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Sunday, May 24, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman James Bennett was shot and killed from ambush while working an overtime detail at a construction site of the Guste Homes Public Housing Complex.

Patrolman Bennett was patrolling a site where homes were being built when he was shot and killed by an unknown person. Patrolman Bennett's patrol car was found crashed near the intersection of Erato Street and Freret Street shortly after 7:00 am. Responding Officers found Patrolman Bennett inside the patrol car fatally wounded.

Patrolman Bennett had served with the Housing Authority of New Orleans Police Department for two years and had previously served with the Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office for 13 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Robert Anderson
Housing Authority of New Orleans Police Department
4100 Touro Street
New Orleans, LA 70122

Phone: (504) 670-3250

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22492-patrolman-james-bennett-jr#ixzz3bGrsqLtM


----------

